# tri-state area



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering how I can express that I live near tri-state area, where three U.S. states meet at one point?

Minä asun lähellä paikka joka kuuluu kolmaan osavaltioon. (?)


----------



## Spongiformi

If it's a place where the borders of three states meet (boundary marker), you can say:

Minä asun lähellä kolmen osavaltion rajapyykkiä.

_Kolmen valtakunnan rajapyykki _is a rather famous expression in Finland to describe a place in Lapland where the Swedish, Finnish, and Norwegian borders meet.


----------



## akana

Spongiformi said:


> If it's a place where the borders of three states meet (boundary marker), you can say:
> 
> Minä asun lähellä kolmen osavaltion rajapyykkiä.
> 
> _Kolmen valtakunnan rajapyykki _is a rather famous expression in Finland to describe a place in Lapland where the Swedish, Finnish, and Norwegian borders meet.



Interesting word, this _rajapyykki_. Anyone have a guess as to where that word/expression comes from? Is this the same _pyykki_ as in "laundry?"


----------



## Gwydda

This _pyykki _certainly isn't the same as your laundry 
_
Rajapyykki_ is based on a dialectal Swedish word _pyk, _meaning "pieni kasa, kuhilas*, (sysi)miilu**", while
laundry-_pyykki_ is based on another Swedish word, _byk_.

*kuhilas = shock  (A number of sheaves of grain stacked upright in a field for drying.)
** miilu = a type of charcoal kiln


----------

